# If You Can't Say Anything Nice



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great article from an IAABC member and mentor that was recognized ...
Risë VanFleet, PhD, CDBC
WINNER! Dog Writers Association of America 2011 Regular Writing Competition Award Winners 
http://www.apdt.com/newsletter/docs/VanFleet_MJ2011.pdf


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Very good article. Thanks for sharing Dave. 

It is very hard confronting people because they are usually angry at the time, this is where I use silence approach, keep my distance, and talk in a calm manner and this usually calms everything down.

Or the problems you see are from a distance...or the problems happen so fast and our instant reaction is the wrong choice of communication. So, what do we do?


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

The message....all so very true.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Very good article. Thanks for sharing Dave.
> 
> It is very hard confronting people because they are usually angry at the time, this is where I use silence approach, keep my distance, and talk in a calm manner and this usually calms everything down.
> 
> Or the problems you see are from a distance...or the problems happen so fast and our instant reaction is the wrong choice of communication. So, what do we do?


Very true Linda. Yeah it's never good to discuss things in the heat of the moment. Same thing with dogs. They don't learn well when they're stressed. The more I read Rise's articles the more I realize there are a lot of similarities between dogs and humans. Yes they are different, but they learn much in the same ways.  She writing a book right now , and I've been promised an autographed copy LOL. A lot of her learning from children has been transferred to her dog training. I can't argue with that.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is really weird when I start using the Eh! or No! with my grandchildren and they stop what they are doing!

Do you have a link to Rise's articles?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> It is really weird when I start using the Eh! or No! with my grandchildren and they stop what they are doing!
> 
> Do you have a link to Rise's articles?


Here's her site Linda, but a lot of her articles are on other sites and such. Google her name and you'll find some of her other articles. She writes at APDT as well. http://www.playfulpooch.org/ when there , go to resources, then articles


----------

